# New York/ Florida EMT-B Reciprocity



## spike91 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey guys, I've been trying to do a little research to no avail. I'll be getting my New York State EMT-B this upcoming week and will be heading home to Florida a few days later for winter break. I'm hoping to return to Florida for the summer as well, so I'd like to get reciprocity and have my -B in Florida as well (I go to school up here in NY).

So, with that said, a few questions.

-Which agency/board oversees transfers or EMT-B licenses in Florida? In NY we have regional EMS agencies that handle certifications, etc. I'll be in Tampa/Orlando (Hillsborough and Orange Counties) when I head home.

-What are the differences in Basic protocols/SOPs? 

-Are there classes or something similar I need to take in order to get my NY certificate transferred down?


Thanks


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 8, 2010)

IIRC Basic in FL is NREMT. It'd be the easiest if you just got your NREMT-B


----------



## reaper (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes, you need NREMT to get your FL EMT. They will not even look at an out of state cert. So if you have that, just contact the state EMS office and get the ball rolling.


----------

